
Windows 95 almost had floppy insertion detection but the training cost was prohibitive - nebula
http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2009/04/02/9528175.aspx
======
timcederman
I still don't get why they couldn't just spin the disk up, check if it exists
using that message and then check the bit at the same time. Do that once
during installation and there's no user intervention.

~~~
ars
From the article:

"You can't just try to figure out what type of drive the user has by comparing
the clever technique against the boring "turn on the floppy drive light and
make grinding noises" technique, at least not without displaying a warning to
the user that you're about to do this—users tend to freak out when the floppy
drive light turns on for no apparent reason."

What they should have done is wait for the disk to be used for some other
reason, and then test it, and record the results. Just in case the drive
changed, then after every reboot verify that it still makes sense.

~~~
timcederman
I saw that, and it was a cop-out excuse in my opinion. During installation,
usually unattended too, your computer does all sorts of unexpected things. It
reboots, the screen switches off and on, it freezes up for a while. Most old
systems had the floppy grind away on boot as well. I fail to see the issue
(and it doesn't sound like they even tested it with any users).

------
jodrellblank
I don't quite get why it matters. Guess, then when the drive is properly used
for the first time, test, change over if required.

After that, quietly stop spinning up and grinding the floppy drive when not
required.

